# 30 Jahre alter Brassenrekord in der Schweiz geknackt!



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2017)

Redaktionell







*30 Jahre alter Brassenrekord in der Schweiz geknackt!​*
Wie Petri-Heil aus der Schweiz meldet:
https://www.petri-heil.ch/rekord-geknackt/
.... wurde im Nachbarland der dortige Rekord für "Brachsmen" geknackt.

Den Ausdruck kannte ich auch noch nicht - Brasse, Brachsen, Blei etc. dürften nicht nur mir geläufiger sein.



> _Fast dreissig Jahre lang war der Brachsmen-Rekord von 76 Zentimeter das Mass aller (Brachsmen-)Dinge in unserm Land. Michi Hauser hat die Latte mit seinem Fisch nun 2,5 Zentimeter höher gelegt._





> _Um 7.30 Uhr war Michi am 6. August in seinem Boot auf der Limmat, platzierte die beiden Feeder-Ruten auf seinem Rod Pod. Mit den prall gefüllten Futterkörbchen sollten Karpfen angelockt werden; um sie «gluschtig» zu machen auf die je zwei Maiskörner, die an der Haar-Montage auf dem Grund zu liegen kamen_



Witzig dabei, wie auch die Abneigung der Schweizer gegen Brassen geschildert wird, "während die in Deutschland sogar angefüttert werden würden".

Man vermutet, dass deswegen auch der "helvetische Brachsmen-Rekord" fast 30 Jahre Bestand hatte:
Weil eigentlich keiner drauf angelt!

Sei es wie es sei - hier die Daten des Rekordfisches:
 78,5 cm Länge 
 Gewicht 14 Pfund 

Damit wäre das der neue Schweizer Allzeit-Rekord!

Wir gratulieren dem Fänger  wie den Schweizern insgesamt zum neuen Rekord.

Vielleicht werden die Schweizer jetzt zu einer der führenden Feeder-Nationen???

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Kochtopf (3. November 2017)

*AW: 30 Jahre alter Brassenrekord in der Schweiz geknackt!*

Boah, das ist mal ein Klopper! Petri Heil in die Schweiz! Wenn dort keiner auf brassen angelt müsste der Stammtisch zum wankelnden Ükel da mal aufrocken für ein gemeinsames Hegeangeln


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2017)

*AW: 30 Jahre alter Brassenrekord in der Schweiz geknackt!*

Aber dass so Fische dann auch "nebenher" beim Karpfenangeln drauf gehen, ist auch weniger verwunderlich.

Bei uns wurden früher auch die dicksten Barben als Beifang beim Karpfenangeln erwischt..

Die Gegend und den Fluss kenn ich sogar, wohnen Bekannte von mir (ausgewandert) - Brassen (vor allem solche Klopper) hätt ich in dem Fluss allerdings nicht vermutet (Huchen der Forellen eher).

Man lernt nie aus..


----------



## Michael.S (3. November 2017)

*AW: 30 Jahre alter Brassenrekord in der Schweiz geknackt!*

Ich habe meine großen Brassen alle beim Karpfenangeln gefangen , bester Köder war fast immer Frolic , das mögen die großen


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2017)

*AW: 30 Jahre alter Brassenrekord in der Schweiz geknackt!*

stimmt, hatte ich auch oft früher (als es bei uns noch Brassen gab), dass die auf Frolic gingen


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2017)

*AW: 30 Jahre alter Brassenrekord in der Schweiz geknackt!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bekannte von mir (*ausgewandert*)




Wegen den ganzen Angelbeschränkungen hierzulande?|kopfkrat


Petri in die Schweiz zum kapitalen Klodeckel!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2017)

*AW: 30 Jahre alter Brassenrekord in der Schweiz geknackt!*

Nichtangler, Bekannte, Arbeit..


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2017)

*AW: 30 Jahre alter Brassenrekord in der Schweiz geknackt!*

Achso.....sekundäre Grunde.....:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2017)

*AW: 30 Jahre alter Brassenrekord in der Schweiz geknackt!*

ja, Twister und Spinner, das liest man auch immer wieder mal..


----------



## daci7 (3. November 2017)

*AW: 30 Jahre alter Brassenrekord in der Schweiz geknackt!*

Richtig toller Fisch - Petri!
Das passende Klo dazu würd ich gern mal sehen


----------



## hanzz (3. November 2017)

*AW: 30 Jahre alter Brassenrekord in der Schweiz geknackt!*

Traumfisch.
Glückwunsch in die Schweiz.


----------



## Marcoallround (3. November 2017)

*AW: 30 Jahre alter Brassenrekord in der Schweiz geknackt!*

Hey 
Bei uns in der Schweiz angeln nicht viele auf Brassen da es in den meisten gewässern nur sehr kleine bestände hat. In den letzten jahren immer noch weniger, zudem ist das anfüttern oft verboten. 
Grüsse


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2017)

*AW: 30 Jahre alter Brassenrekord in der Schweiz geknackt!*

Danke Dir für Schweizinterne Infos!


----------



## LOCHI (3. November 2017)

*AW: 30 Jahre alter Brassenrekord in der Schweiz geknackt!*

Petri in die Schweiz, richtig guter Fisch!
Bei uns gibt es einfach zu viele, bis man sich da zu einer richtig guten durch geangelt hat dass dauert.


----------



## Mollebulle (3. November 2017)

*AW: 30 Jahre alter Brassenrekord in der Schweiz geknackt!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Redaktionell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eisbär14 (3. November 2017)

*AW: 30 Jahre alter Brassenrekord in der Schweiz geknackt!*

Petri dem Fänger...
Mir hatte es allerdings der Bergiff *Feumern *angetan.
Nie gehört soll wohl keschern heißen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2017)

*AW: 30 Jahre alter Brassenrekord in der Schweiz geknackt!*



Mollebulle schrieb:


> [
> 
> @ Thomas:  bei uns am Bodensee (Südseite) zur Schweizerseite hin ---  wird die BRASSE ---  auch Brachsma, Braxma genannt
> 
> (isch halt allemanisch/schwyzerdütsch)  :m


Gelbfiaßler halt.............

:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2017)

*AW: 30 Jahre alter Brassenrekord in der Schweiz geknackt!*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Petri dem Fänger...
> Mir hatte es allerdings der Bergiff *Feumern *angetan.
> Nie gehört soll wohl keschern heißen....


Stimmt - jetzt wo Dus  erwähnst!!!

Geil!!


----------



## Hering 58 (3. November 2017)

*AW: 30 Jahre alter Brassenrekord in der Schweiz geknackt!*

Petri dem Fänger...was für ein Klodeckel.:q:q


----------



## feederbrassen (3. November 2017)

*AW: 30 Jahre alter Brassenrekord in der Schweiz geknackt!*

Stramme Platte #6
Würd ich auch gerne wieder fangen.


----------



## Angler9999 (3. November 2017)

*AW: 30 Jahre alter Brassenrekord in der Schweiz geknackt!*

N Kumpel hatte letztes Jahr  2 Stück ü 70 und wurde auch abgelichtet.
Hammerteile sind das schon....


----------

